# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Heroic cop tackles lunatic committing horrible crime

## Invayne

Thank God this cop was in the area and put a stop to this dangerous criminal. The world is a safer place today.

http://thefreethoughtproject.com/sic...ong-side-road/

----------

St James (04-15-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Thank God this cop was in the area and put a stop to this dangerous criminal. The world is a safer place today.
> 
> http://thefreethoughtproject.com/sic...ong-side-road/


What was this brave officer of the law and protector of all that's good and right going to do, stop and grope...err frisk this woman?

----------

Old Ridge Runner (04-15-2014)

----------


## Katzndogz

What about all those people just yelling about Cliven Bundy being arrested because he too broke the law?  Where are they?  She broke the law.  One would automatically think that someone would be crawling out of the woodwork to address this "criminal".  

It was badly handled by the police.   But when someone runs, the dogs will chase.

----------


## Calypso Jones

well there is that little problem with her being the wrong color.  She's prey.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (04-15-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> What about all those people just yelling about Cliven Bundy being arrested because he too broke the law?  Where are they?  She broke the law.  One would automatically think that someone would be crawling out of the woodwork to address this "criminal".  
> 
> It was badly handled by the police.   But when someone runs, the dogs will chase.


She thought it was some guy trying to pick her up. And what kind of asinine "law" is this anyway? I swear, everyone is a criminal in this country the minute they get out of bed in the morning...

----------

michaelr (04-15-2014),Old Ridge Runner (04-15-2014)

----------


## Micketto

I know it's "cool" to bash cops even when people don't know the facts (as we see in this thread), but you should really be careful where you get your news.

He didn't tackle her, she fell because she kept trying to run from him as he grabbed her arm.

If the police are asking you to stop.... why run ?

She is obviously mental.

http://www.tylerpaper.com/TP-News+Lo...e#.U01qYVesAxk

----------

DonGlock26 (04-15-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> I know it's "cool" to bash cops even when people don't know the facts (as we see in this thread), but you should really be careful where you get your news.
> 
> He didn't tackle her, she fell because she kept trying to run from him as he grabbed her arm.
> 
> If the police are asking you to stop.... why run ?
> 
> She is obviously mental.
> 
> http://www.tylerpaper.com/TP-News+Lo...e#.U01qYVesAxk


If the cops are telling you to stop, and you did nothing wrong, then why stop? Because you were told? If a cop told you to jump off a bridge, would you. This woman was minding her own business, this isn't Nazi Germany yet. She doesn't have to stop.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (04-15-2014),Rudy2D (04-16-2014)

----------


## Invayne

And he still harassed her for WALKING ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE STREET.

What kind of fucking law is that???

----------

michaelr (04-15-2014),Old Ridge Runner (04-15-2014),Victory (04-21-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> And he still harassed her for WALKING ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE STREET.
> 
> What kind of fucking law is that???


The cop was trying to cop a feel. Pun intended.

----------

Victory (04-21-2014)

----------


## Invayne

Did anyone notice that this cop was DRIVING on the wrong side of the road??  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Victory (04-21-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

OK this is BS. One did you see that road, I could understand if it was a high traffic 4 lane road. This cop had nothing else to do then to bully a woman walking. This chief looks dumb and should be fired also for even taking up for this cop that needs his diaper changed. The cop is probably on steroids,  you know that stuff messes with your brain.

----------

Invayne (04-15-2014),Old Ridge Runner (04-15-2014)

----------


## 007

I agree with the holster sniffers, cops put their lives on the line every day, so it's ok for them to beat innocent people almost to death every day.
When will you anarchists realise that when cops beat you to death it's to protect you!!

----------

fyrenza (04-15-2014),Invayne (04-15-2014),Old Ridge Runner (04-15-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> The cop is probably on steroids,  you know that stuff messes with your brain.


ROID RAGE!!  :Angry20:

----------


## Roadmaster

No what people are failing to see is the cop saying I want to speak to you, do you live around here ect.  He should have been saying miss you are walking on the wrong side of the road, could you get on the other side. No he didn't say this, why. She had no idea why she was being stopped and harassed. This cop was acting like a kid playing games. Instead of respecting the citizen he played games acting creepy on a law that shouldn't even apply to that road. Unprofessional thing should not be a cop.

----------

Invayne (04-15-2014),Old Ridge Runner (04-15-2014)

----------


## Katzndogz

> She thought it was some guy trying to pick her up. And what kind of asinine "law" is this anyway? I swear, everyone is a criminal in this country the minute they get out of bed in the morning...


This asinine law is the law in every state.  I don't know where it happened, but I suspect it was along a road with no sidewalks.  Where there is no sidewalk you are to walk facing the traffic coming toward you so you can observe a vehicle that might be drifting toward the shoulder, or otherwise about to run you down.   If you have oncoming traffic to your back, you can't pay attention to what's coming toward you.  It shouldn't have to be a law.  It should be some kind of common sense.  

While there is certainly some reason to be afraid that some guy disguised as a cop might be intending no good.  Prudence says that before you run, ask for identification and be ready to run.   Once someone runs from the police, they will chase.  That's just the way it is.   Automatically someone running from the police is going to be perceived as having some reason to run from the police.    The police won't assume that others think they are deviants dressed like an officer.  

Personally, I assume that everyone I might come in contact with on a daily basis is some kind of criminal unless I know differently.  This is a jungle.  The police are no different.  Everyone they come in contact with is usually a criminal of some kind.

----------


## Roadmaster

> This asinine law is the law in every state.


 And most do not enforce it especially on the road outside her home. Low traffic and she was probably running in the morning with even less  traffic. Sidewalks are not the norm on country roads. Sometimes it's not safe to walk towards traffic depending on how much grass you have on one side. She is old enough to listen for cars.

----------


## Micketto

> If the cops are telling you to stop, and you did nothing wrong, then why stop? Because you were told? If a cop told you to jump off a bridge, would you. This woman was minding her own business, this isn't Nazi Germany yet. She doesn't have to stop.


I didn't say she had to stop, but when the cop sees a truck parked in an odd spot, and a woman running from it, and then from him, he has every right to assume something is up.

If a cop grabs my arm because I was running from him, I'm not going to go on TV claiming he "harassed" me or "tackled" me.


Then again, I'm not going to create a silly thread making the same claim, just to bash cops..... when the video clearly shows that to be a lie.

----------


## Micketto

> No what people are failing to see is the cop saying I want to speak to you, do you live around here ect.



Agreed.  He was just trying to strike up a conversation to figure out if she was ok, and what may have happened. To me it looks like that truck drove off the road, and some crazy woman is running from the scene.

If I road up on that... and she acted that way... I'd assume she was on drugs and didn't want to be caught after the accident.
Obviously they didn't find that to be the case... but that's how it looks.






> He should have been saying miss you are walking on the wrong side of the road, could you get on the other side. No he didn't say this, why.


Because she wasn't on the wrong side of the street when was asking her those things.





> She had no idea why she was being stopped and harassed


Because she chose to run.

----------


## 007

> No what people are failing to see is the cop saying I want to speak to you, do you live around here ect.  He should have been saying miss you are walking on the wrong side of the road, could you get on the other side. No he didn't say this, why. She had no idea why she was being stopped and harassed. This cop was acting like a kid playing games. Instead of respecting the citizen he played games acting creepy on a law that shouldn't even apply to that road. Unprofessional thing should not be a cop.


Do you remember the young lad in Seattle, red faced 265 pound cop charging at him shouting stop at the top of his voice?
Kid stepped left, then right , clearly panicking and in absolute terror for his life?
(As you would if charged by a huge thug banged up on steroids)!
The thug was already charging, with intent to do harm.
With every last bit of his immense weight, strength and momentum from his charge, the cop deliberately, maliciously and with murderous intent smashed this terrified INNOCENT civilian into a wall, putting him in a coma.
The cop is still working on the streets endangering the public.

----------


## michaelr

> I didn't say she had to stop, but when the cop sees a truck parked in an odd spot, and a woman running from it, and then from him, he has every right to assume something is up.
> 
> If a cop grabs my arm because I was running from him, I'm not going to go on TV claiming he "harassed" me or "tackled" me.
> 
> 
> Then again, I'm not going to create a silly thread making the same claim, just to bash cops..... when the video clearly shows that to be a lie.


Good! We agree the cop shouldn't have tried to stop her or touch her. Thank you!

----------


## 007

> No what people are failing to see is the cop saying I want to speak to you, do you live around here ect.  He should have been saying miss you are walking on the wrong side of the road, could you get on the other side. No he didn't say this, why. She had no idea why she was being stopped and harassed. This cop was acting like a kid playing games. Instead of respecting the citizen he played games acting creepy on a law that shouldn't even apply to that road. Unprofessional thing should not be a cop.





> Agreed.  He was just trying to strike up a conversation to figure out if she was ok, and what may have happened. To me it looks like that truck drove off the road, and some crazy woman is running from the scene.
> 
> If I road up on that... and she acted that way... I'd assume she was on drugs and didn't want to be caught after the accident.
> Obviously they didn't find that to be the case... but that's how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always an excuse, right.
Just like the Seattle case where the kid was put into a coma?
If he stood still the charging thug would still have smashed him.
The momentum a 265 pound man builds up in such an agressive charge cannot be stopped.

----------


## DonGlock26

> If the cops are telling you to stop, and you did nothing wrong, then why stop? Because you were told? If a cop told you to jump off a bridge, would you. This woman was minding her own business, this isn't Nazi Germany yet. She doesn't have to stop.


She was breaking a minor law. Police officers don't make laws. Elected representatives do.

----------


## DonGlock26

> No what people are failing to see is the cop saying I want to speak to you, do you live around here ect.  He should have been saying miss you are walking on the wrong side of the road, could you get on the other side. No he didn't say this, why. She had no idea why she was being stopped and harassed. This cop was acting like a kid playing games. Instead of respecting the citizen he played games acting creepy on a law that shouldn't even apply to that road. Unprofessional thing should not be a cop.


Maybe he didn't want to come across as a jackbooted thug by immediately telling her that she was being stopped for being a law breaker? Some people are NEVER satisfied. 

If folks want to pull that- "I don't have to stop and talk to you" stuff with the police, they had better be sure that they aren't violating the law already. This one is all on her no matter how many unrelated police tackle videos from over the last ten years are posted in this thread.

----------


## michaelr

> She was breaking a minor law. Police officers don't make laws. Elected representatives do.


Really Glock, now an adult is told what side of they 'get' to walk on? Bullshit. Show me such law.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Thank God this cop was in the area and put a stop to this dangerous criminal. The world is a safer place today.
> 
> http://thefreethoughtproject.com/sic...ong-side-road/


She was placed in handcuffs for the protection of the officer?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Really Glock, now an adult is told what side of they 'get' to walk on? Bullshit. Show me such law.









> Sec. 552.006.  USE OF SIDEWALK.  (a)  A pedestrian may not walk along and on a roadway if an adjacent sidewalk is provided and is accessible to the pedestrian.
> (b)  If a sidewalk is not provided, a pedestrian walking along and on a highway shall if possible walk on:
> (1)  the left side of the roadway;  or
> (2)  the shoulder of the highway facing oncoming traffic.
> (c)  The operator of a vehicle emerging from or entering an alley, building, or private road or driveway shall yield the right-of-way to a pedestrian approaching on a sidewalk extending across the alley, building entrance or exit, road, or driveway.
> 
> Acts 1995, 74th Leg., ch. 165, Sec. 1, eff. Sept. 1, 1995.  Amended by Acts 2001, 77th Leg., ch. 497, Sec. 3, eff. June 11, 2001.
> 
> http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.u...htm/TN.552.htm



You know, I think some people really can't grasp that police officers just enforce the laws.

----------


## michaelr

> You know, I think some people really can't grasp that police officers just enforce the laws.


You see that 'if possible' there Glock? 

Fucking ninnies love nanny states, and they are turning our lives into a mess. Really, must walk facing traffic as an adult. I am not stupid enough to think this or any cop ''would enforce that law''. You're a bid bad guy Glock, a real man's man!

----------


## michaelr

I don't think it is possible that any adult would consider walking facing traffic on a residential street because the law requires it. I mean really, what are we, the borg?!?!?!

Good grief!

----------


## DonGlock26

> You see that 'if possible' there Glock? 
> 
> Fucking ninnies love nanny states, and they are turning our lives into a mess. Really, must walk facing traffic as an adult. I am not stupid enough to think this or any cop ''would enforce that law''. You're a bid bad guy Glock, a real man's man!


Yep, and I saw the area in the video. Are you claiming that she was prevented from obeying the law? Even she didn't make that claim. 

I don't like Nanny States, but I don't blame the police for them- I blame the voters. 

Going personal yet again? Is it because I showed you the law that you wanted to see? LOL!!!!!!

----------


## michaelr

> Yep, and I saw the area in the video. Are you claiming that she was prevented from obeying the law? Even she didn't make that claim. 
> 
> I don't like Nanny States, but I don't blame the police for them- I blame the voters. 
> 
> Going personal yet again? Is it because I showed you the law that you wanted to see? LOL!!!!!!


I'll say this to or any cop in the country.....''I michaelr, do not believe for one second that any of you are pussy enough to stop anyone, issue a warning or infraction, who is an adult for walking on the so called wrong side of a street!''

The cop probably couldn't even guess that this was a law. He grabbed her because she jogged off!

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'll say this to or any cop in the country.....''I michaelr, do not believe for one second that any of you are pussy enough to stop anyone, issue a warning or infraction, who is an adult for walking on the so called wrong side of a street!''
> 
> The cop probably couldn't even guess that this was a law. He grabbed her because she jogged off!


LOL!!  So, after you've been educated on the law, you've now decided that the police didn't know about the law? Hahahaha!!!





> If folks want to pull that- "I don't have to stop and talk to you" stuff with the police, they had better be sure that they aren't violating the law already. This one is all on her no matter how many unrelated police tackle videos from over the last ten years are posted in this thread.

----------


## Roadmaster

> She was breaking a minor law. Police officers don't make laws


 Yes a minor law that he was being a jerk over. She doesn't have to talk to him. Write the ticket, give it to her and leave the woman alone. You have it somehow in your mind people have to talk to a badge which is not the truth. She has a right not to be questioned or followed. Breaking a simple law and there are many stupid laws still on the books like not chewing gum in some states, doesn't give him any rights to suspect or intimidate her of breaking any other laws.

----------


## Roadmaster

> LOL!!  So, you've been educated on the law and so you've now decided that the police didn't know about the law? Hahahaha!!!


 No I think you do.

----------


## michaelr

> LOL!!  So, you've been educated on the law and so you've now decided that the police didn't know about the law? Hahahaha!!!


It's not the law, you ninny......hell good thing you're not a cop, one in the entire country would say ''yes I am pussy enough you conspiracy theorist!''...that's funny shit.....it's not the law ninny, it's common sense and self respect. I take it you have neither!

----------


## DonGlock26

> It's not the law, you ninny......hell good thing you're not a cop, one in the entire country would say ''yes I am pussy enough you conspiracy theorist!''...that's funny shit.....it's not the law ninny, it's common sense and self respect. I take it you have neither!


It's not the law? Oh, I just proved that it is. She should have talked to the uniformed officer on the police motorcycle. She probable would have been asked to walk against traffic as the law says. But, instead, she took off and got herself arrested.

----------


## Invayne

I walk on whatever side of the road I feel like...never got stopped by a cop. I guess either there's no law in NC, or they're not that hard up for revenue yet. LOL!

----------

Roadmaster (04-15-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> I walk on whatever side of the road I feel like...never got stopped by a cop. I guess either there's no law in NC, or they're not that hard up for revenue yet. LOL!


 Lets be honest, he made that up after she didn't want to talk to him. No I have never had a cop stop me for walking on the wrong side of the road. I have seen them stop small kids and tell them to get on the other side for their safety. This cop was a jerk.

----------

Invayne (04-15-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Yes a minor law that he was being a jerk over. She doesn't have to talk to him. Write the ticket, give it to her and leave the woman alone. You have it somehow in your mind people have to talk to a badge which is not the truth. She has a right not to be questioned or followed. Breaking a simple law and there are many stupid laws still on the books like not chewing gum in some states, doesn't give him any rights to suspect or intimidate her of breaking any other laws.


How was he being a jerk before she took off? 

How does he write her a ticket, if she didn't stop and identify herself? ( I don't think they even stated that he intended to write a violation at that point)

You are putting words in my mouth and creating a false strawman argument. I never said that you have to "talk to a badge". 

Not if, she is violating the law. Like I said, if you want to walk away, be sure you haven't violated the law. 

It gave him the reason to stop her. If he develops a reasonable suspicion of criminal activity during the stop, then he can act on that too.
He may run her name in the computer and find that she has a warrant out for her arrest.




> or intimidate her of breaking any other laws.


That doesn't even make sense.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Lets be honest, he made that up after she didn't want to talk to him. No I have never had a cop stop me for walking on the wrong side of the road. I have seen them stop small kids and tell them to get on the other side for their safety. This cop was a jerk.


You know this how? Being on a motorcycle means that he was likely a traffic officer.

Being a jerk for what?

----------


## michaelr

> It's not the law? Oh, I just proved that it is. She should have talked to the uniformed officer on the police motorcycle. She probable would have been asked to walk against traffic as the law says. But, instead, she took off and got herself arrested.


It's not the law as in my ire isn't toward the law. I don't believe he grabbed her because he knew your big bad law. My ire is that you're foolish enough, or a supper ninny, or a super duper authoritarian that you think such laws are needed. You people really piss me off. The trip is, you call yourself a conservative!

He grabbed her because he thought he had a felony, she didn't want to stop.

I conceded that you showed the law, wise and grow up.

----------


## michaelr

> I walk on whatever side of the road I feel like...never got stopped by a cop. I guess either there's no law in NC, or they're not that hard up for revenue yet. LOL!


The cops don't even know this law exists. It's an excuse. We saw it played. 

Walking with oncoming traffic to the rear is done like it's natural. It is for most!

----------


## Roadmaster

> How was he being a jerk before she took off?


 Asking a person does she live around here ect before telling her why he is even stopping. I have had cops try to flirt or pick me up in the past. Even dated one that almost killed me on a motorcycle because one was drunk and I didn't look or notice before hopping on. Don't tell me it doesn't happen. Sometimes they are worse than others. Women usually know! He was rejected period. This is not going to fly with us.

----------


## DonGlock26

> It's not the law as in my ire isn't toward the law. I don't believe he grabbed her because he knew your big bad law. My ire is that you're foolish enough, or a supper ninny, or a super duper authoritarian that you think such laws are needed. You people really piss me off. The trip is, you call yourself a conservative!
> 
> He grabbed her because he thought he had a felony, she didn't want to stop.
> 
> I conceded that you showed the law, wise and grow up.


I never said that I felt that such laws are needed. You are just making shit up. 

The legislature makes the laws. The police are charged to enforce them. They can also educate people about the law and/or warn people.

But, if you are violating the law and take off running from a police officer who asked you to stop, then you are creating your own unfortunate circumstance.

Now, you are just making up stuff about the cop's thoughts and motivations to suit your purposes.

----------


## Roadmaster

> But, if you are violating the law and take off running from a police officer who asked you to stop, then you are creating your own unfortunate circumstance


 She took off running because he was being a creep. If he had said, you are on the wrong side of the road and I am going to give you a ticket, this woman didn't look like a hard criminal. She would have given him the information. No, he was flirting and made an excuse for getting upset.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Asking a person does she live around here ect before telling her why he is even stopping. I have had cops try to flirt or pick me up in the past. Even dated one that almost killed me on a motorcycle because one was drunk and I didn't look or notice before hopping on. Don't tell me it doesn't happen. Sometimes they are worse than others. Women usually know! He was rejected period. This is not going to fly with us.


He asked if she lived in the area and if he could speak with her. She then took off. She didn't give him the opportunity to go further. Watch the news video that I posted. 

Your dating history has NOTHING to do with case. I don't know why you are even bringing it up.

You missed this one:




> How does he write her a ticket, if she didn't stop and identify herself?

----------


## Maximatic

No, people should not have to know better than to ignore or run from a guy who is harassing or attacking them for no apparent reason. Its not the victim's fault when she is harassed and then attacked by a psychopath. The psychopath should be punished for harassing and attacking people, even if he wears a costume when he does it.

----------

Invayne (04-15-2014),Roadmaster (04-15-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> I never said that I felt that such laws are needed. You are just making shit up. 
> 
> The legislature makes the laws. The police are charged to enforce them. They can also educate people about the law and/or warn people.
> 
> But, if you are violating the law and take off running from a police officer who asked you to stop, then you are creating your own unfortunate circumstance.
> 
> Now, you are just making up stuff about the cop's thoughts and motivations to suit your purposes.


Glock, you're making excuses, you fetched the law to make your point, you excused the cop for his actions, I saw her kneecaps, because this law. 

I'm saying the cop didn't know the law, no cop would. He stopped her because she jogged off. Even if a cop knew this law, they ain't gunna stop anyone for it. Besides, he could have mentioned it, she would have crossed the road, and you and I would argue or discuss something that actually matters!

You back this cop, this law's ok with you. That's how I see things.

----------


## DonGlock26

> No, people should not have to know better than to ignore or run from a guy who is harassing or attacking them for no apparent reason. Its not the victim's fault when she is harassed and then attacked by a psychopath. The psychopath should be punished for harassing and attacking people, even if he wears a costume when he does it.


A cop asking to speak with a person breaking the law is harassment?

----------


## michaelr

> A cop asking to speak with a person breaking the law is harassment?


Sometimes it is!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Sometimes it is!


No, it's not, not ever! :Angry20: 

'The hell's wrong with you!?

----------

DonGlock26 (04-15-2014),GreenEyedLady (04-15-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Glock, you're making excuses, you fetched the law to make your point, you excused the cop for his actions, I saw her kneecaps, because this law. 
> 
> I'm saying the cop didn't know the law, no cop would. He stopped her because she jogged off. Even if a cop knew this law, they ain't gunna stop anyone for it. Besides, he could have mentioned it, she would have crossed the road, and you and I would argue or discuss something that actually matters!
> 
> You back this cop, this law's ok with you. That's how I see things.


You asked for the law after calling it "bullshit". You've been educated.

Her knees got scraped up because she fled the police officer and he had to catch her during a foot chase.

Why wouldn't a motorcycle cop know the traffic laws?????????????????????

She jogged off after he asked to speak with her. Did you watch the news report that I posted?

She had already fled.

You see things wrong. I don't care, if they repeal the law tomorrow. But, the officer had a job to do and he did it. 

She is the one who decided to run away.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Sometimes it is!


It seems polite. Would you rather a cop say that you are in violation of the law and order you to immediately produce ID? Is that how you want the police to approach people?

Like I said- some people can NEVER be pleased.

----------


## michaelr

> No, it's not, not ever!
> 
> 'The hell's wrong with you!?


I understand you think this way, it's why I think you're liberal. There are laws that are so stupid that it's harassment when a cop questions you. Walking down the ''wrong'' side of a residential street fits!

----------


## DonGlock26

> I understand you think this way, it's why I think you're liberal. There are laws that are so stupid that it's harassment when a cop questions you. Walking down the ''wrong'' side of a residential street fits!


Do you think pedestrians don't get hit by cars and killed, when they walk in the street?

----------


## michaelr

> You asked for the law after calling it "bullshit". You've been educated.
> 
> Her knees got scraped up because she fled the police officer and he had to catch her during a foot chase.
> 
> Why wouldn't a motorcycle cop know the traffic laws?????????????????????
> 
> She jogged off after he asked to speak with her. Did you watch the news report that I posted?
> 
> She had already fled.
> ...


I said a law long time ago Glock. Be a moron and repeat yourself, I don't care.

The big policemans had to catch her, she walked down the wrong side of the street, and they had to catch her and stuff.......good grief we're fucked!

The law so stupid it ain't worth learning. What are you going to do, actually stop someone from walking down the wrong side of the street? Really?

----------


## michaelr

> It seems polite. Would you rather a cop say that you are in violation of the law and order you to immediately produce ID? Is that how you want the police to approach people?
> 
> Like I said- some people can NEVER be pleased.


Cops are authority. When doing nothing wrong, most of us don't want them stopping us!

----------


## michaelr

> Do you think pedestrians don't get hit by cars and killed, when they walk in the street?


Are this stupid? She's an adult. When do you want your diapers removed?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Cops are authority. When doing nothing wrong, most of us don't want them stopping us!


How about when you ARE doing something wrong? Am I a liberal for wanting a cop to arrest you in the commission of a crime? I'm a liberal, then.... :Geez:

----------


## Roadmaster

> He asked if she lived in the area and if he could speak with her. She then took off. She didn't give him the opportunity to go further. Watch the news video that I posted. 
> 
> Your dating history has NOTHING to do with case. I don't know why you are even bringing it up.
> 
> You missed this one:


 What does living in the area have to do with walking on the wrong side of the road. I didn't say anything about dating, he was a friend and I didn't know anything was wrong until he started riding on the sidewalk. :Smiley ROFLMAO:  None of us are that stupid to think he really stopped her for walking on the wrong side of the road.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I said a law long time ago Glock. Be a moron and repeat yourself, I don't care.
> 
> The big policemans had to catch her, she walked down the wrong side of the street, and they had to catch her and stuff.......good grief we're fucked!
> 
> The law so stupid it ain't worth learning. What are you going to do, actually stop someone from walking down the wrong side of the street? Really?



She tried to get away without identifying herself. She didn't get chased down for walking on the wrong side of the road. 

The lawmakers were probably trying to prevent things like this from happening.

----------


## michaelr

> How about when you ARE doing something wrong? Am I a liberal for wanting a cop to arrest you in the commission of a crime? I'm a liberal, then....


Walking down the ''wrong'' side of the street isn't doing something wrong. So you think think this woman should be arrested for walking down the ''wrong'' side of the street? You're an authoritarian liberal!

I've never heard of walking down the ''wrong'' side of the street. We live in a prison, we truly do. Thanks libs!

----------

Invayne (04-15-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger

> Cops are authority. When doing nothing wrong, most of us don't want them stopping us!


You must submit and obey! Soldiers are fighting and dying for your freedom! Thank a vet! Salute the flag! Vote! Pay your taxes! Get in line and goose step with everyone else! Bend over and cough!

----------

Invayne (04-15-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> She tried to get away without identifying herself. She didn't get chased down for walking on the wrong side of the road. 
> 
> The lawmakers were probably trying to prevent things like this from happening.


Oh the big bad criminal didn't id herself? She has to do that in Merika now, or get tackled, I mean she did break the walking on the wrong side law, oh my gosh, those brave polices mans, those heroes those..oh....

Fucking fuck!

----------

Invayne (04-15-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

Some of the ones defending the cop should have been arrested if they broke this law. A boy can only court a girl if he gets written permission from the dad. Who knows what type of criminals we have on this board. The cop broke the law if he flirted or turned around looking at this woman a fine of $25 dollars can be levied.

----------


## michaelr

> You must submit and obey! Soldiers are fighting and dying for your freedom! Thank a vet! Salute the flag! Vote! Pay your taxes! Get in line and goose step with everyone else! Bend over and cough!


Can you believe these people. They're actually serious. Man.....ZaZa Land!

----------


## Maximatic

"Wrong side of the road" 
___↑↑↑Bullshit!↑↑↑

If that was really his purpose, he would have said "Mame, you should walk on the other side of the road. It's safer".

----------

Invayne (04-15-2014),Roadmaster (04-15-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> She tried to get away without identifying herself. She didn't get chased down for walking on the wrong side of the road. 
> 
> The lawmakers were probably trying to prevent things like this from happening.


Wow. Huh. Yea that must be it.....

----------


## Roadmaster

> "Wrong side of the road" 
> ___↑↑↑Bullshit!↑↑↑
> 
> If that was really his purpose, he would have said "Mame, you should walk on the other side of the road. It's safer".


Exactly

----------



----------


## DonGlock26

> Walking down the ''wrong'' side of the street isn't doing something wrong. So you think think this woman should be arrested for walking down the ''wrong'' side of the street? You're an authoritarian liberal!
> 
> I've never heard of walking down the ''wrong'' side of the street. We live in a prison, we truly do. Thanks libs!


It is violating the law. She didn't get arrested for walking in the street. She got arrested for her actions after that. You know that.

----------


## michaelr

> It is violating the law. She didn't get arrested for walking in the street. She got arrested for her actions after that. You know that.


*​You're a huge part of the problem Glock. I hate saying that, but I calls it as I sees it!!!!!*

----------

Invayne (04-15-2014)

----------


## Maximatic

> It is violating the law. She didn't get arrested for walking in the street. She got arrested for her actions after that. You know that.


She got arrested because a jackbooted psychopath targeted her, engaged her, and didn't like the response he got.

----------

Invayne (04-15-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Oh the big bad criminal didn't id herself? She has to do that in Merika now, or get tackled, I mean she did break the walking on the wrong side law, oh my gosh, those brave polices mans, those heroes those..oh....
> 
> Fucking fuck!


Yes, when you are breaking the law, you have to have to ID yourself when asked to by a police officer. Are you really trying to say that you didn't know this prior to this thread?

He had no idea why she ran away. She's an adult. She made her choice.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Some of the ones defending the cop should have been arrested if they broke this law. A boy can only court a girl if he gets written permission from the dad. Who knows what type of criminals we have on this board. The cop broke the law if he flirted or turned around looking at this woman a fine of $25 dollars can be levied.


Do you think the officer wanted to arrest her for walking on the wrong side of the road?

----------


## michaelr

> Yes, when you are breaking the law, you have to have to ID yourself when asked to by a police officer. Are you really trying to say that you didn't know this prior to this thread?
> 
> He had no idea why she ran away. She's an adult. She made her choice.



Yes Glock, you're hatred of Americans is noted! I'm done here comrade!!

----------


## 007

> No what people are failing to see is the cop saying I want to speak to you, do you live around here ect.  He should have been saying miss you are walking on the wrong side of the road, could you get on the other side. No he didn't say this, why. She had no idea why she was being stopped and harassed. This cop was acting like a kid playing games. Instead of respecting the citizen he played games acting creepy on a law that shouldn't even apply to that road. Unprofessional thing should not be a cop.





> I never said that I felt that such laws are needed. You are just making shit up. 
> 
> The legislature makes the laws. The police are charged to enforce them. They can also educate people about the law and/or warn people.
> 
> But, if you are violating the law and take off running from a police officer who asked you to stop, then you are creating your own unfortunate circumstance.
> 
> Now, you are just making up stuff about the cop's thoughts and motivations to suit your purposes.


Ah cops can do no wrong, that old chestnut.
Laws exist that allow the public to take action to evade police if they believe they are not really police.
For example in isolated rural areas where clear evidence that the person is indeed an officer of the law may not be obvious.
Anyone can buy a light kit, but it on a bike and dress in a uniform.

Just a bit of, you know, THINK, COMMUNICATE, RESPECT!!!!
Is that too much to ask from our public servants?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Wow. Huh. Yea that must be it.....


Got a better reason?





> PedestriansHome > Driver > Share the Road
> 
> 
> *Use Sidewalks*
> When there is a sidewalk, use it! *Most pedestrian traffic accidents happen when someone is walking in the roadway*.
> 
> Be very alert when crossing any roadway. Stay on the right-hand side of crosswalks. Drivers are supposed to yield the right of way to pedestrians in crosswalks.
> 
> *Cross at Intersections and in Crosswalks*
> ...

----------


## michaelr

> Got a better reason?


I'm done here comrade, your hatred of us simple Americans is duly noted.

----------


## DonGlock26

> *​You're a huge part of the problem Glock. I hate saying that, but I calls it as I sees it!!!!!*


How's that? I assign the responsibility for the laws on the people. They vote for their leaders. Cops are convenient whipping boys and girls for people who don't want to accept that Americans get the gov't they vote for.

----------


## DonGlock26

> She got arrested because a jackbooted psychopath targeted her, engaged her, and didn't like the response he got.


JBT's ask to speak with people? He seems to be a well behaved JBT.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## DonGlock26

> Yes Glock, you're hatred of Americans is noted! I'm done here comrade!!


Telling you how real life works is hardly hating America. 

Do you just flee the police, if they try to pull you over?

----------


## Roadmaster

> Do you think the officer wanted to arrest her for walking on the wrong side of the road?


 If she refused his advances and didn't act like a five year old child saying you are the boss yes. That walking on the wrong side of the road was his ace in the hole to harass her.

----------


## Invayne

> How about when you ARE doing something wrong? Am I a liberal for wanting a cop to arrest you in the commission of a crime? I'm a liberal, then....


You want people arrested for walking on the wrong side of the road? Seriously?

----------


## St James

> What about all those people just yelling about Cliven Bundy being arrested because he too broke the law?  Where are they?  She broke the law.  One would automatically think that someone would be crawling out of the woodwork to address this "criminal".  
> 
> It was badly handled by the police.   But when someone runs, the dogs will chase.


wtf law are you talking about? Sweet mercy, it is common sense and safer when you walk down the road facing traffic. Isn't that the way you drive?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Ah cops can do no wrong, that old chestnut.
> Laws exist that allow the public to take action to evade police if they believe they are not really police.
> For example in isolated rural areas where clear evidence that the person is indeed an officer of the law may not be obvious.
> Anyone can buy a light kit, but it on a bike and dress in a uniform.
> 
> Just a bit of, you know, THINK, COMMUNICATE, RESPECT!!!!
> Is that too much to ask from our public servants?


I think a uniformed officer on a marked motorcycle *asking to speak* with a citizen who is breaking a traffic laws is respectful.

----------


## michaelr

> How's that? I assign the responsibility for the laws on the people. They vote for their leaders. Cops are convenient whipping boys and girls for people who don't want to accept that Americans get the gov't they vote for.


I concede comrade, you hate America, you need the nanny state, you think.....this one kills me...that there is a wrong side of the road to walk down. You think cops rule, we drool....gotta love grandkids....and us simple Americans suck.

I got.

Are we done now?

Feel like a winner??


Fucking loser!

----------


## Toefoot

You have voiced cops can never do right. Is this a gotcha moment? At some time wisdom needs to play a role.

Yes, bad Cops exist. Yes, Bad people exist. And?




> Ah cops can do no wrong, that old chestnut.
> Laws exist that allow the public to take action to evade police if they believe they are not really police.
> For example in isolated rural areas where clear evidence that the person is indeed an officer of the law may not be obvious.
> Anyone can buy a light kit, but it on a bike and dress in a uniform.
> 
> Just a bit of, you know, THINK, COMMUNICATE, RESPECT!!!!
> Is that too much to ask from our public servants?

----------


## Roadmaster

> I concede comrade, you hate America, you need the nanny state, you think.....this one kills me...that there is a wrong side of the road to walk down. You think cops rule, we drool....gotta love grandkids....and us simple Americans suck.
> 
> I got.
> 
> Are we done now?
> 
> Feel like a winner??
> 
> 
> Fucking loser!


He would side with the cop if he shot her.

----------

Invayne (04-15-2014),michaelr (04-15-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'm done here comrade, your hatred of us simple Americans is duly noted.


You were done, when I brought you up to speed on the actual law. The rest has been hilarious back-peddling, name-calling, and wild speculation from you.

----------


## michaelr

> wtf law are you talking about? Sweet mercy, it is common sense and safer when you walk down the road facing traffic. Isn't that the way you drive?


There is an actual law that says you must. I know, it's crazy, especially where 6his woman was, in a residential neighborhood.

----------


## michaelr

> Telling you how real life works is hardly hating America. 
> 
> Do you just flee the police, if they try to pull you over?


I wont stop for them if they have no right to pull me over, especially.....and this is what we're talking about ninny, especially if I'm on foot!

----------


## DonGlock26

> If she refused his advances and didn't act like a five year old child saying you are the boss yes. That walking on the wrong side of the road was his ace in the hole to harass her.


What advances? He asked to talk to her and if she lived in the area. Then, she fled. Even this lady doesn't claim the things that you are making up about this cop. 

Or, he could have asked her to walk on the other side of the road and driven away. You can only wildly speculate.

----------


## michaelr

> He would side with the cop if he shot her.


Oh I know. This guy is drunk on his imaginary power.

----------


## Roadmaster

> What advances? He asked to talk to her and if she lived in the area. Then, she fled. Even this lady doesn't claim the things that you are making up about this cop. 
> 
> Or, he could have asked her to walk on the other side of the road and driven away. You can only wildly speculate.


It wasn't that fast.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I concede comrade, you hate America, you need the nanny state, you think.....this one kills me...that there is a wrong side of the road to walk down. You think cops rule, we drool....gotta love grandkids....and us simple Americans suck.
> 
> I got.
> 
> Are we done now?
> 
> Feel like a winner??
> 
> 
> Fucking loser!


I'll tell you who the losers are. The people who don't vote and complain about the gov't they get.

----------


## michaelr

> You were done, when I brought you up to speed on the actual law. The rest has been hilarious back-peddling, name-calling, and wild speculation from you.


Now you not just repeating stupidity, but you're proving yourself a liar! I told you pages ago I acknowledge it's the law, so fucking what though, you'll keep lying, liars do!

----------


## wist43

> What about all those people just yelling about Cliven Bundy being arrested because he too broke the law?  Where are they?  She broke the law.  One would automatically think that someone would be crawling out of the woodwork to address this "criminal".  
> 
> It was badly handled by the police.   But when someone runs, the dogs will chase.


The cop had no business talking to her in the first place - at least in a sane world.

There are 2 versions of the United States; one is spelled with a "k", the other with a "c"

In Amerika - there are laws against everything - _EVERYTHING!!!_ So, to an enterprising cop, there is always a reason to stop, harrass, provoke, assault, and arrest anyone they want. All they have to do is follow them long enough, and eventually they'll drop a candy wrapper on the ground, or - OMG - walk on the wrong side of the street!!!

In America - sanity prevails. Sadly there are still laws against everything - evidence of how perverted our nations sense of "the law" has become - but in sane America, a rational cop simply waves at this peaceful citizen as she is out for her morning walk.

Get the difference??

----------

Invayne (04-15-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> I'll tell you who the losers are. The people who don't vote and complain about the gov't they get.


People who think they win by fighting the cops side here are complete losers, and idiots!

----------


## DonGlock26

> He would side with the cop if he shot her.


Boy, you folks are really mad, since I posted the actual law that she was breaking.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Now you not just repeating stupidity, but you're proving yourself a liar! I told you pages ago I acknowledge it's the law, so fucking what though, you'll keep lying, liars do!


For a wildly flailing name-caller who is "done here", you sure are verbose.

----------


## Invayne

> He would side with the cop if he shot her.


I think he should have shot her....goddamned worthless criminal walking on the wrong side of the road...what will they think they can get away with next? :Geez:

----------


## michaelr

> For a wildly flailing name-caller who is "done here", you sure are verbose.


You need th last word? Take it, but only once Glock.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The cop had no business talking to her in the first place - at least in a sane world.


Some cops work homicide and some work narcotics. Some work in the traffic unit and have to enforce those laws. 

We don't know if they get complaints about people walking in the street or if someone got run over a week ago.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Oh I know. This guy is drunk on his imaginary power.


 Just this past year a cop stalked a woman and kept going to her apartment after looking up her address on file here in NC. A badge doesn't always make a person good, I should know been around plenty of them. Are there good ones yes.

----------


## DonGlock26

> People who think they win by fighting the cops side here are complete losers, and idiots!


Fighting? There was no fight here. It wasn't even a contest.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I think he should have shot her....goddamned worthless criminal walking on the wrong side of the road...what will they think they can get away with next?


Shot her? He couldn't even get her to speak with him. LOL!!!

----------


## Roadmaster

> Some cops work homicide and some work narcotics. Some work in the traffic unit and have to enforce those laws. 
> 
> We don't know if they get complaints about people walking in the street or if someone got run over a week ago.


It's not their job to make sure a grown person doesn't get ran over.

----------


## DonGlock26

> You need th last word? Take it, but only once Glock.


I'm happy with just being factually correct.

----------


## Roadmaster

Did you know in NY a group of 5 or more Native Americans together can be shot on the spot and be considered a raiding party. It's still on the books.

----------


## DonGlock26

> It's not their job to make sure a grown person doesn't get ran over.


Their job is to enforce the traffic laws passed by the law-makers elected by the people of the state of Texas. 

The state legislature decides what traffic laws are needed to make the roads as safe as possible. I don't make the law, and neither do you. 

Do you think speed limits, drunk driving laws, and red lights should be abolished?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Did you know in NY a group of 5 or more Native Americans together can be shot on the spot and be considered a raiding party. It's still on the books.



anybody or just the cops?   :Wink:

----------


## DonGlock26

> Did you know in NY a group of 5 or more Native Americans together can be shot on the spot and be considered a raiding party. It's still on the books.


Has there been any raiding parties lately? Have any pedestrians been hit by a car in Texas this year?

----------


## Roadmaster

> anybody or just the cops?


 Looks like anyone. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Roadmaster

> Has there been any raiding parties lately? Have any pedestrians been hit by a car in Texas this year?


 How do I know, I don't live in NY but people can assume they are just by the numbers.

----------


## DonGlock26

> How do I know, I don't live in NY but people can assume they are just by the numbers.


Assuming is usually a bad idea.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

What a surprise! Another interminable cop-hating thread on TPF!!! Who'd-a thunk it!?

----------

DonGlock26 (04-15-2014),Micketto (04-15-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> What a surprise! Another interminable cop-hating thread on TPF!!! Who'd-a thunk it!?


This one is going sideways on them. LOL!!!!!!

----------



----------


## Roadmaster

> Assuming is usually a bad idea.


 Just like jay-walking is still on the books in NY as legal as long as you don't walk diagonal.

----------


## Invayne

> What a surprise! Another interminable cop-hating thread on TPF!!! Who'd-a thunk it!?


HUH? Cop hater? I said he was heroic, didn't I?

I feel safer, don't you?

----------


## Roadmaster

> This one is going sideways on them. LOL!!!!!!


 Don't think so.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Can't we talk about weed instead? :Geez:

----------


## Roadmaster

> HUH? Cop hater? I said he was heroic, didn't I?
> 
> I feel safer, don't you?


 We all feel safer and I just wonder how many criminals we have on this board.

----------

Invayne (04-15-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Assuming is usually a bad idea.


 But it's still the law. You are for laws or you are not.

----------


## Invayne

> We all feel safer and I just wonder how many criminals we have on this board.


I know I am! I walk on the wrong side of the road all the time. I feel I should be serving life in the federal pen.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I know I am! I walk on the wrong side of the road all the time. I feel I should be serving life in the federal pen.


 LIFE! That's what the death penalty is for.

----------

fyrenza (04-15-2014),Invayne (04-15-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> I know I am! I walk on the wrong side of the road all the time. I feel I should be serving life in the federal pen.


 I do too and even with a cop three weeks ago.

----------


## Maximatic

> We all feel safer and I just wonder how many criminals we have on this board.


It looks like 618, 177 Of whom are classified as active. From what I understand, they each break about three laws a day.

----------

Invayne (04-15-2014),wist43 (04-15-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> It looks like 618, 177 Of whom are classified as active. From what I understand, they each break about three laws a day.


I think we all do. It's the Amerikan way...

----------


## wist43

Remember the story a few years back of the little old lady that was trying to cross the road in California - I wanna say San Diego, but can't remember.

I just remember the bullet points, so if anyone else remembers the story, please straighten out my recollections if they are incorrect.

The lady was 80'ish and had just walked to the market, and was either carrying or pushing a cart with some groceries - I think she was carrying them. She was waiting at an intersection for the pedestrian light to tell her she could walk, when it changed - she set off... legs achurnin, lol; but alas, her little legs couldn't get her across the intersection before the lights changed, so she was still in the street trying to make her way across when the alternate traffic got their green.

Enter Mr. Helper Policeman. Does he help her across the street?? Does he take her groceries from her and help her so she can get across?? NO!! Not our Mr. Helper Policeman - he writes her a ticket for obstructing traffic!!!!

Mr. Helper Policeman was following the letter of the law, was he not?? But in a sane world - and that is the key here - in a SANE world, does our poor little old lady get a ticket??

Everything the Nazi's did was legal and correct according to their laws as well... we're well on our way  :Frown:

----------

Invayne (04-15-2014),Roadmaster (04-15-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> It looks like 618, 177 Of whom are classified as active. From what I understand, they each break about three laws a day.


 I know in SC every adult male must bring a rifle to church on Sunday in order to ward off Indian attacks is still a law. So if they wanted to, they could arrest people for not bringing a rifle. :Smiley20:

----------



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Funny how the anarcho-libertarians that are so contemptuous of authority are the ones that have been bombarding admin almost hourly like little bitches with complaints about us mean old conservatives! First thing that makes you butt-hurt and you run to the 'authorities' more than anyone else!

If you do that HERE, I GUARANTEE you that you behave like that in everyday life! :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Ooooooo! such anti-authoritarian libertarians!!

----------


## DonGlock26

> Don't think so.


Oh, I think so. The cop did nothing wrong. The woman made her own bed and has to lie in it. 

Everything else is the usual wild speculation.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Funny how the anarcho-libertarians that are so contemptuous of authority are the ones that have been bombarding admin almost hourly like little bitches with complaints about us mean old conservatives! First thing that makes you butt-hurt and you run to the 'authorities' more than anyone else!
> 
> If you do that HERE, I GUARANTEE you that you behave like that in everyday life!
> 
> Ooooooo! such anti-authoritarian libertarians!!


These folks would never give up the welfare state safety net.

----------


## Maximatic

> I think we all do. It's the Amerikan way...


It is, and, you know, I usually don't single out the American governments as being any worse than any other government, but this is a point where it really is. The US criminalizes and imprisons a higher portion of its subjects than any other government on Earth.

----------

Invayne (04-15-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Funny how the anarcho-libertarians that are so contemptuous of authority are the ones that have been bombarding admin almost hourly like little bitches with complaints about us mean old conservatives! First thing that makes you butt-hurt and you run to the 'authorities' more than anyone else!
> 
> If you do that HERE, I GUARANTEE you that you behave like that in everyday life!
> 
> Ooooooo! such anti-authoritarian libertarians!!


What in the world are you talking about??

----------



----------


## wist43

> Oh, I think so. The cop did nothing wrong. The woman made her own bed and has to lie in it. 
> 
> Everything else is the usual wild speculation.


Gestapo skull crushers did nothing wrong either - they were following the law, and following orders. Period.

----------

Invayne (04-15-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Remember the story a few years back of the little old lady that was trying to cross the road in California - I wanna say San Diego, but can't remember.
> 
> I just remember the bullet points, so if anyone else remembers the story, please straighten out my recollections if they are incorrect.
> 
> The lady was 80'ish and had just walked to the market, and was either carrying or pushing a cart with some groceries - I think she was carrying them.* She was waiting at an intersection for the pedestrian light to tell her she could walk, when it changed - she set off... legs achurnin, lol; but alas, her little legs couldn't get her across the intersection before the lights changed,* so she was still in the street trying to make her way across when the alternate traffic got their green.
> 
> Enter Mr. Helper Policeman. Does he help her across the street?? Does he take her groceries from her and help her so she can get across?? NO!! Not our Mr. Helper Policeman - he writes her a ticket for obstructing traffic!!!!
> 
> Mr. Helper Policeman was following the letter of the law, was he not?? But in a sane world - and that is the key here - in a SANE world, does our poor little old lady get a ticket??
> ...




Hmmm.......this one?





> The danger to pedestrians -- particularly seniors -- is acute, according to police. *Of the 94 pedestrians killed in the San Fernando Valley from 2003-05 while crossing the street, 31 were seniors,* the_Daily New_s reported.
> 
> *Authorities say Coyle was not cited for not crossing the traffic light in time, but rather for entering a crosswalk when the don't walk sign was on.
> *
> 
> http://www.10news.com/news/woman-tic...eet-too-slowly

----------


## Maximatic

> I know in SC every adult male must bring a rifle to church on Sunday in order to ward off Indian attacks is still a law. So if they wanted to, they could arrest people for not bringing a rifle.


Should we suppose the state worshipers expect us to be grateful that they don't lock us all up or beat us senseless if we resist? It sure seems like it, and they have a name for such a disorder, Stockholm Syndrome.

----------

Invayne (04-15-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Hmmm.......this one?


 Maybe we are use to people having half a brain to know she didn't mean not to get across the road. Do you think a ticket will help her walk faster. What happened to serve and protect.

----------



----------


## DonGlock26

> It is, and, you know, I usually don't single out the American governments as being any worse than any other government, but this is a point where it really is. The US criminalizes and imprisons a higher portion of its subjects than any other government on Earth.


The US was a major destination for the European slave trade. Canada and the UK were not. The decedents of the European slave trade have far higher illegitimacy rates than white Americans. This of course leads to a culture of criminality. I wouldn't look up to Europe for having a  lower incarceration rate. The US is stuck with the legacy of their slave trade.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Should we suppose the state worshipers expect us to be grateful that they don't lock us all up or beat us senseless if we resist? It sure seems like it, and they have a name for such a disorder, Stockholm Syndrome.


 Some on this board would as long as it is not them be happy to see people beat for not knowing they are suppose to bring a gun. I can't defend a cop on a two way road not even a highway harassing a woman for running on the wrong side of the road if and I bet not that is why he wanted to talk to her.

----------



----------


## wist43

> These folks would never give up the welfare state safety net.


I think you are confusing libertarians with progressive/liberals.

I am one libertarian that only wants a modest safety net on the state level. Nothing on the Feds at all - as per the Constitution.

But since it is most conservatives - not you I know, as I applaud you as being the only conservative on this board that correctly answered the _necessary and proper clause_ question - that agree with the progressive/liberals about the welfare state interpretations of the Constitution... I think I can accurately and justifiably say that it is conservatives that walk hand in hand with liberals with respect to our welfare state.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Gestapo skull crushers did nothing wrong either - they were following the law, and following orders. Period.


I think people who understands natural law would laugh at the comparison of a Gestapo skull crusher and a traffic cop asking to speak to a traffic law violator.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Should we suppose the state worshipers expect us to be grateful that they don't lock us all up or beat us senseless if we resist? It sure seems like it, and they have a name for such a disorder, Stockholm Syndrome.


Do you resist? Do you flee from traffic stops? Do you have a drivers license? 

Are you really in Somalia? That paradise of statelessness.....

----------


## DonGlock26

> I think you are confusing libertarians with progressive/liberals.
> 
> *I am one libertarian that only wants a modest safety net on the state level.* Nothing on the Feds at all - as per the Constitution.
> 
> But since it is most conservatives - not you I know, as I applaud you as being the only conservative on this board that correctly answered the _necessary and proper clause_ question - that agree with the progressive/liberals about the welfare state interpretations of the Constitution... I think I can accurately and justifiably say that it is conservatives that walk hand in hand with liberals with respect to our welfare state.


Nope, I'm right on the money and your post proves it.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Some on this board would as long as it is not them be happy to see people beat for not knowing they are suppose to bring a gun. I can't defend a cop on a two way road not even a highway harassing a woman for running on the wrong side of the road if and I bet not that is why he wanted to talk to her.


Why would they be beat?

----------


## DonGlock26

I started a new thread about traffic laws in general.

http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...h-traffic-laws

----------


## Roadmaster

> Why would they be beat?


 Resisting arrest I am sure. The US has more detention centers for Profit than any other country.

----------


## wist43

> Hmmm.......this one?



Yes, I think that is the story - and you noticed that she said when she started walking, the walk signal was green.

From the story -

http://www.10news.com/news/woman-tic...eet-too-slowly

"She says she was shuffling with her cane across busy Foothill Boulevard in Sunland Feb. 15, carrying groceries, while a traffic police officer watched and waited.  

    "Even before Coyle finished crossing the intersection at Woodward Avenue, he had scribbled a $114 ticket for crossing against a don't-walk signal, the _Daily News_ reported.      "I entered the crosswalk, it was green," Coyle, who is fighting the citation, told the newspaper. 

"He should have given me a warning if anything or helped me across the street. I thought that the LAPD was trying to hunt down criminals, not old ladies and taking their Social Security," said Coyle said."

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

There's no way people like that should be cops - at a minimum he should lose his job.

As I said in the post a while ago - there are laws against everything, literally EVERYTHING, in Amerika. It's worse than the Soviet Union was, and China is today.

This is not what liberty is supposed to look like.

----------

Invayne (04-15-2014)

----------


## wist43

Here's some more on that story...

http://streetheatla.blogspot.com/200...yle-redux.html

"Coyle found the smugness of the police officer to be as offensive as the ticket itself. “I think it's completely outrageous. He treated me like a 6-year-old, like I don't know what I'm doing,”

"... attempts to get the ticket taken care were brushed aside. When contacted by the Ellen Degeneres show to make an appearance, Coyle told them she was being threatened by the LAPD not to do any more media appearances. In July of 2006, a judge found Coyle guilty but waived the fine."

Sadly, we live in a world where morons are in positions to make decisions that affect our daily lives and worse. When I was growing up, I thought all American's were honest and possessed of common sense and decency - the naivete' of youth  :Wink:

----------


## DonGlock26

> Resisting arrest I am sure. The US has more detention centers for Profit than any other country.


Why would they be arrested? Did they flee the police on foot in your fantasy?

----------


## wist43

> I started a new thread about traffic laws in general.
> 
> http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...h-traffic-laws


Well, I can tell you before I even go over there... you can take your stinking seat belt laws and shove 'em  :Wink:

----------

Invayne (04-16-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Yes, I think that is the story - and you noticed that she said when she started walking, the walk signal was green.
> 
> From the story -
> 
> http://www.10news.com/news/woman-tic...eet-too-slowly
> 
> "She says she was shuffling with her cane across busy Foothill Boulevard in Sunland Feb. 15, carrying groceries, while a traffic police officer watched and waited.  
> 
>     "Even before Coyle finished crossing the intersection at Woodward Avenue, he had scribbled a $114 ticket for crossing against a don't-walk signal, the _Daily News_ reported.      "I entered the crosswalk, it was green," Coyle, who is fighting the citation, told the newspaper. 
> ...


Green and the don't walk signal was flashing.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Here's some more on that story...
> 
> http://streetheatla.blogspot.com/200...yle-redux.html
> 
> "Coyle found the smugness of the police officer to be as offensive as the ticket itself. “I think it's completely outrageous. He treated me like a 6-year-old, like I don't know what I'm doing,”
> 
> "... attempts to get the ticket taken care were brushed aside. When contacted by the Ellen Degeneres show to make an appearance, Coyle told them she was being threatened by the LAPD not to do any more media appearances. In July of 2006, a judge found Coyle guilty but waived the fine."
> 
> Sadly, we live in a world where morons are in positions to make decisions that affect our daily lives and worse. When I was growing up, I thought all American's were honest and possessed of common sense and decency - the naivete' of youth


Thanks for the blog stuff.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Well, I can tell you before I even go over there... you can take your stinking seat belt laws and shove 'em


I'll see you there.

----------


## wist43

> Green and the don't walk signal was flashing.


It doesn't say that in the article - and in the other stories I've read I've never come across that.

It comes down to a cop being a nazi prick. Why would you defend a nazi prick??

----------


## wist43

Look Don, I'm all for law and order - if the law is logical and its application practical.

In Mavis's case... suppose the law is logical - obstructing traffic can lead to injury or property damage; if some punks are playing hackey sack in the street and flipping off Mavis in her car - yeah, write em up.

But in this case, the application is not practical or logical - I for one, want law enforcement officers on the job who have some common sense and first look to serve - as in help - as opposed to 'serve' as in serve people a slice of _COP POWA_!!!

----------


## Roadmaster

> Why would they be arrested? Did they flee the police on foot in your fantasy?


I don't think our police are that stupid but people wouldn't comply.

----------


## Roadmaster

> What in the world are you talking about??


 Oh yea in some cities in NC don't sneeze in the city, lawbreaker. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Micketto

> Really Glock, now an adult is told what side of they 'get' to walk on? Bullshit. Show me such law.


Way to completely ignore the facts of a story.

There are laws all over the country just like this one.  Some places actually enforce them.  

You can argue with Glock over it, but it's clearly stated in the articles.

Derr...

----------

DonGlock26 (04-15-2014)

----------


## wist43

> Nope, I'm right on the money and your post proves it.


WTF are you talking about Don?? Are you drunk??  :Smile:

----------


## Micketto

> Write the ticket, give it to her and leave the woman alone.


...while she's running away ?!





> She has a right not to be questioned or followed


Wrong.

She has a right not to answer.. nothing more.

Why?.... because:




> Breaking a simple law

----------


## Micketto

> I walk on whatever side of the road I feel like...never got stopped by a cop. I guess either there's no law in NC, or they're not that hard up for revenue yet. LOL!


Wow... what a rebel.


ffs, get a grip on the reality of the story.

----------


## wist43

> Way to completely ignore the facts of a story.
> 
> There are laws all over the country just like this one.  Some places actually enforce them.  
> 
> You can argue with Glock over it, but it's clearly stated in the articles.
> 
> Derr...


Local ordinances are dreamed up by control freak assholes who sit on city councils and county boards - got nothing better to do than micromanage every activity within their city limits. 

Government micromanaging the activities of its citizens is not my idea of freedom - doesn't matter what level of government the micromanagement is coming from.

Amerika has become a country of so many laws, that if you are in compliance with law A, you are in violation of law B - and that's the way all totalitarian states view the law. The idea is that the state is always justified in doing anything to the citizens anytime they want for any reason.

By definition, it would be called a police state.

----------

Invayne (04-16-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> She took off running because he was being a creep.


Have you even bothered to watch the video ?!

She started running before he even got close to her.



Lol @ all the scenarios people make up to justify their own hatred toward cops.

----------


## Micketto

> A cop asking to speak with a person breaking the law is harassment?


And apparently an "attack".    :Wink:

----------

DonGlock26 (04-15-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> I said a law long time ago Glock. Be a moron and repeat yourself, I don't care.


Why do I see you calling names and making this personal so much?

Weak.


I bet you're banned from a lot of forums where that's not allowed.

----------


## Maximatic

> I think people who understands natural law would laugh at the comparison of a Gestapo skull crusher and a traffic cop asking to speak to a traffic law violator.


lofnl

----------


## Micketto

> I didn't say anything about dating, he was a friend


Huh ?!




> I have had cops try to flirt or pick me up in the past.* Even dated one* that almost killed me on a motorcycle because one was drunk and I didn't look








> I didn't know anything was wrong until he started riding on the sidewalk.


Drunk driving... always funny, eh.

----------


## Micketto

> common sense and self respect. I take it you have neither!





> When do you want your diapers removed?





> Fucking loser!



How can anyone be so willing to look so childish....

Lucky for you, the mods here are OK with your constant, juvenile name calling.

----------


## Micketto

> Local ordinances are dreamed up by control freak assholes who sit on city councils and county boards - got nothing better to do than micromanage every activity within their city limits. 
> 
> Government micromanaging the activities of its citizens is not my idea of freedom - doesn't matter what level of government the micromanagement is coming from.
> 
> Amerika has become a country of so many laws, that if you are in compliance with law A, you are in violation of law B - and that's the way all totalitarian states view the law. The idea is that the state is always justified in doing anything to the citizens anytime they want for any reason.
> 
> By definition, it would be called a police state.



Thanks for the angry, rambling lecture, but what does that have to do with a cop enforcing the laws the people you voted in have created ?!

----------


## Micketto

> He would side with the cop if he shot her.


Juvenile.

----------


## Micketto

> You need th last word? Take it, but only once Glock.


Well... multiple times you did say (pages ago) that you were "done here".
So he's had the last word a number of times.... so far.

Your obsession with Don just won't let you leave, eh.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-15-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

okay then.  I guess we've come to some kind of meeting of the minds on this topic.  Anyone care to do the summation?

lol

----------


## Micketto

> What a surprise! Another interminable cop-hating thread on TPF!!! Who'd-a thunk it!?


No kidding.
No matter how much sht they have to make up about the guy.

I guess accepting what is shown on the actual video wouldn't do anything for their drama, name calling, and story telling.

----------


## Micketto

> Oh, I think so. The cop did nothing wrong.


Oh.. I dunno.  According to the delusional author of the OP.... the cop "tackled" the woman.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-15-2014)

----------


## wist43

> Thanks for the angry, rambling lecture, but what does that have to do with a cop enforcing the laws the people you voted in have created ?!


You must like to be watched by Big Brother... scrutinized, monitored, tracked.

J-walking?? That's $150; can't cross at the light fast enough?? That's $114; flip your lights to warn another motorist of a speed trap?? That's $200; 1 mph over the speed limit?? That's $240; passing at a double yellow line, when the car in front of you is doing 20 in a 55?? That's $275 (that happened to me, lol... well, not really lol - fucking BS)

On and on with this nonsense. Just b/c you haven't been singled out yet, doesn't mean you won't be.

Have you ever sped?? Ever?? Even 5 mph over?? That's about a $250 ticket in most places... does that make sense to you?? You're alright with that?? Letter of the law and all??

Use your head would ya, and stop being so obtuse.

----------


## Micketto

> Maybe we are use to people having half a brain


Obviously.. but some of us aren't used to dealing with you people yet.

----------


## Calypso Jones

you people.    I love that.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Have you even bothered to watch the video ?!
> 
> She started running before he even got close to her.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol @ all the scenarios people make up to justify their own hatred toward cops.


 She was by herself no one around. She has every right to feel safe and walking on the wrong side of the road in the early morning with little to no traffic it's stupid to even try this law. I don't trust all cops do you. You also weren't there and she thought the cop was flirting. She has a right to get around people.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Obviously.. but some of us aren't used to dealing with you people yet.


Who someone who knows this is BS.

----------


## Micketto

> You must like to be watched by Big Brother...


Would love to show me where I've ever said that.

If it was in your ranting... then that would explain it.   I'm not reading it.

----------


## Micketto

> She was by herself no one around. She has every right to feel safe and walking on the wrong side of the road in the early morning with little to no traffic it's stupid to even try this law. I don't trust all cops do you. You also weren't there and she thought the cop was flirting. She has a right to get around people.


I saw the video.   She was frantic, and started running before he caught up to her.  No matter how much you try and deny that, it is clearly in the video.

The same video where the cop said he saw a truck parked in a bad way, on the wrong side of the street... and this woman was running from it.

I don't know why so many people have such a problem with him wanting to know what was going on with her.  
It's not uncommon for drunk/drugged drivers to run from the scene of an accident.

So he grabbed her arm to stop her, and because she still tried to run, she fell.

End of the world dramatics from you all, sure, but real life only tells us he wanted to know why she was running from the police.

Your dating life and what all of you know as "fact" about him or this incident, are completely useless.

Aside from giving you goofs yet another thread to vent your childish anger.

----------


## Trinnity

> Obviously.. but some of us aren't used to dealing with you people yet.


Who is you people? I'm genuinely confused....not being sarcastic.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Aside from giving you goofs yet another thread to vent your childish anger


 Ah poor thing, I guess she should have figured he was flirting in the morning only concerned about what side of the road she was walking on. Or he could have said it first but we all know it's a lie. He had to cover himself.

----------


## Micketto

> Who is you people? I'm genuinely confused....not being sarcastic.





> people having half a brain.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Look Don, I'm all for law and order - if the law is logical and its application practical.
> 
> In Mavis's case... suppose the law is logical - obstructing traffic can lead to injury or property damage; if some punks are playing hackey sack in the street and flipping off Mavis in her car - yeah, write em up.
> 
> But in this case, the application is not practical or logical - I for one, want law enforcement officers on the job who have some common sense and first look to serve - as in help - as opposed to 'serve' as in serve people a slice of _COP POWA_!!!


Sigh........

I want you to really think about this. It is a major American city with some of the worst traffic on the planet. They probably have had problems at intersections with peds getting run over and killed in heavy traffic. So, what do you do as a police dept? You issue violations for people who break the very traffic laws designed to keep them safe. One of those is to not interfere the with the flow of traffic. Now, if the elderly lady started across late in the green light with the don't walk sign flashing as the police say, then she was in the wrong because she would be in the middle of the intersection when it turned red. She should have waited until the next green light. 

Now did the cop write her a ticket right away or did she write herself the ticket with her mouth?  :Dontknow:

----------


## DonGlock26

> Local ordinances are dreamed up by control freak assholes who sit on city councils and county boards - got nothing better to do than micromanage every activity within their city limits. 
> 
> Government micromanaging the activities of its citizens is not my idea of freedom - doesn't matter what level of government the micromanagement is coming from.
> 
> Amerika has become a country of so many laws, that if you are in compliance with law A, you are in violation of law B - and that's the way all totalitarian states view the law. The idea is that the state is always justified in doing anything to the citizens anytime they want for any reason.
> 
> By definition, it would be called a police state.


Yeah, who needs local laws until the losers move in next door and tear up the neighborhood.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I don't think our police are that stupid but people wouldn't comply.


So, your point is pointless really.

----------


## DonGlock26

> WTF are you talking about Don?? Are you drunk??


No, I'm reading about you wanting a little welfare state safety net. Is that like a g-string safety net?

----------


## fyrenza

I'm reading as fast as I can, but y'all are greased lightning, tonight!

I'm as much a bad cop hater as anyone,

but until the dash-cam vid is released,

I'm going to have to side with the cop on this one.

We're talking a SMALL Texas town,
and an officer that didn't light her up to "pull her over,"
nor act all tough-guy,
just asked her if she lived around there.

We applaud Zimmerman for being watchful,
and trying to check out something unusual,

and ~ sorry to do some guessing, here, but ~

small town cops LIVE in the towns,
and they know most of the folks,
and they DO try to take care of them
because they're family and neighbors and friends,

which makes me think that maybe she was fairly new, there,
and which also explains why she freaked out,
not being used to such treatment.

Her RUNNING AWAY from him is truly bizarre behavior, to me,

and her "excuse" of thinking he wasn't a cop is just ...
well, how many of y'all would think,
when accosted by the police,
that some perp had stolen a department vehicle,
and dressed in a costume,
to do something to you?

On this one?
I'm more than willing to give him the benefit of the doubt,
and treat him as though he is innocent, until some solid evidence ~
NOT some she said/he said testimony ~
is offered up to show some sort of wrong-doing on his part.

Just saying.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Ah poor thing, I guess she should have figured he was flirting in the morning only concerned about what side of the road she was walking on. Or he could have said it first but we all know it's a lie. He had to cover himself.


This is pretty funny actually. If a cop stops you and asked to speak with you, he's flirting. But, I bet if he stopped you by telling you the law that you just broke he would be a rude asshole. 

They just can't please a certain percentage of the population no matter want they do. Some people see a Star Wars Stormtrooper and others see flirty Antonio Banderas.

----------

Micketto (04-16-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

I know some cops lie just like these. No way do I believe that cop was after her for walking down the wrong side of the road.

----------

Invayne (04-16-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> but until the dash-cam vid is released


It was.  

I posted it on the first page.

----------

fyrenza (04-16-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> Her RUNNING AWAY from him is truly bizarre behavior, to me,
> 
> and her "excuse" of thinking he wasn't a cop is just ...



Bingo.

----------


## Micketto

> This is pretty funny actually. If a cop stops you and asked to speak with you, he's flirting. But, I bet if he stopped you by telling you the law that you just broke he would be a rude asshole.


_"He was just yelling at me... saying why he wanted me to stop running from him. He was so rude!"_






> They just can't please a certain percentage of the population no matter want they do. Some people see a Star Wars Stormtrooper and others see flirty Antonio Banderas.


(Some here even dated one of them).

I bet drunk driving Stormtroopers are funny.

----------


## DonGlock26

> _"He was just yelling at me... saying why he wanted me to stop running from him. He was so rude!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Some here even dated one of them).
> 
> I bet drunk driving Stormtroopers are funny.



I'm amazed at the ESP powers of a few people here.

----------

Micketto (04-16-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

> It was.  
> 
> I posted it on the first page.


My bad ~ I thought @DonGlock26 had posted it,
and kept scouring over the thread to find it,
and kept coming up with the News Report from the OP.  

But NOW, (thanx!) I've SEEN it,
and I honestly can't believe, after seeing it,

that anyone really thinks the cop did anything wrong.

It WAS a "high crime" neighborhood;
there was a pick-up truck parked cattywampus off the road,
and she WAS right near it,
so him thinking she might need some HELP was pretty kind and thoughtful of him;

and her just taking off running, while he's trying to ask her some questions

WAS, imho, bizarre behavior.
It was almost like she was trying to escalate things ...

And, I don't know how much EASIER of a "take down" a cop could do ~
they were in a yard, on GRASS, ffs.

<sigh>

----------

DonGlock26 (04-16-2014),Micketto (04-16-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I know it's "cool" to bash cops even when people don't know the facts (as we see in this thread), but you should really be careful where you get your news.
> 
> He didn't tackle her, she fell because she kept trying to run from him as he grabbed her arm.
> 
> If the police are asking you to stop.... why run ?
> 
> She is obviously mental.
> 
> http://www.tylerpaper.com/TP-News+Lo...e#.U01qYVesAxk



Nut busted by a cop cam. LOL!!!!




> *VIDEOS: Woman claims Whitehouse police misconduct in interview; patrol officer's video shows otherwise*
> 
>  Tuesday, 15 April 2014
> 
> WHITEHOUSE — Police Chief Craig Shelton said Monday that his department and one of his officers have received unfair outrage following an incident that made a splash on social media.
> 
> The outrage, which Shelton called unfounded, escalated into threats of violence and even a death threat against the officer.
> Officer Sean Johnson was on a motorcycle patrolling a neighborhood Friday on Maji Road when he saw a woman walking on the wrong side of the road and away from a pickup sitting in a ditch facing traffic.
> 
> ...



The forum members who slandered this police officer should write him a letter of apology. Shame on you!! 

This shows how easily the media manipulates those predisposed to think the worst of police officers in general.

----------

Micketto (04-16-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> Nut busted by a cop cam. LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> The forum members who slandered this police officer should write him a letter of apology. Shame on you!!


These members, with their name calling, paranoia, conspiracies and dating lives are completely meaningless to this cop.
The only people who matter are the neighborhood, and they're already thanking this guy.  
As they should.

She was a loon, running from a truck that was parked crooked and illegally, and the cop assigned to watching this troubled neighborhood wanted to see what her role in that may be.  She ran from him, tripped and fell when he grabbed her arm, then called the media as soon as it was over and people, like in this OP, started lying about some "tackle".

The video was omitted from the OP because it obviously went against all the hate it was hoping to fuel.






> This shows how easily the media manipulates those predisposed to think the worst of police officers in general.


Absolutely.  Something we often see amongst liberals, too.  I didn't realize this forum had any.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-16-2014)

----------


## Rudy2D

> If the police are asking you to stop.... why run ?


Police have no authority over you unless you are acting "against the peace and dignity of the state."

----------


## wist43

> I know some cops lie just like these. No way do I believe that cop was after her for walking down the wrong side of the road.


Properly trained cops don't behave that way - unfortunately, few cops are trained properly.

Most cops are trained and conditioned to be thugs.

When cops behave in these ultra-aggressive ways, and abuse citizens, and then lie about it and cover up their misconduct, they are personifying the police state. 

I wouldn't have a problem in the least having an automatic death penalty for cops that are caught and convicted of this kind of nonsense.

----------

Invayne (04-16-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

@Rudy2D :

So trying to check out an unusual situation is "none of their business," or something?

Good grief.  
I don't know how much more Andy Griffith of Mayberry the cop could have handled that incident...

I'm sorry, but THAT's how I want cops to act towards me.

----------


## Micketto

> Police have no authority over you unless you are acting "against the peace and dignity of the state."


... like illegally parking a truck on the wrong side of a road, illegally walking on the wrong side of the road and running across private lawns like an escaping mental patient.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Most cops are trained and conditioned to be thugs.



Can you give us some examples of this training? How did you learn about this?

----------


## Invayne

> Wow... what a rebel.
> 
> 
> ffs, get a grip on the reality of the story.


Yeah, dude, it take being a rebel to walk on the wrong side of the road. /facepalm

----------


## DonGlock26

> Police have no authority over you unless you are acting "against the peace and dignity of the state."


But, they be trying to warn you that there is an escaped, dangerous criminal in the area or a chemical spill in the area that you are heading towards. They may also be asking if you have seen a person matching a certain description in the area that is wanted for a rape that just occured. They could even be trying to ask a person, if they have seen a missing child before it gets dark and cold.

----------


## DonGlock26

> ... like illegally parking a truck on the wrong side of a road, illegally walking on the wrong side of the road and running across private lawns like an escaping mental patient.


In an area with a high number of citizens' reports of criminal activity. I think a lot of the anti-cop forum members forget that citizens call the police about crimes, suspicious persons/vehicles, and emergencies day in and day out.

----------

fyrenza (04-16-2014),Micketto (04-16-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> Yeah, dude, it take being a rebel to walk on the wrong side of the road. /facepalm


Sarcasm completely failed you in your OP.

Repeated attempts seem to fare you no better.

----------


## Micketto

> In an area with a high number of citizens' reports of criminal activity. I think a lot of the anti-cop forum members forget that citizens call the police about crimes, suspicious persons/vehicles, and emergencies day in and day out.


Never let the facts get in the way of a good hate-thread, eh?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Yeah, dude, it take being a rebel to walk on the wrong side of the road. /facepalm


Did you watch the cop's video? The truck didn't appear to belong in the neighborhood and she was in the area of the truck. He just wanted to investigate to make sure there wasn't

criminal activity taking place or if she had a problem with her vehicle. She created the circumstances that led to her arrest. To their credit, the police realized that she was a bit of a nut and dropped the charges.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Never let the facts get in the way of a good hate-thread, eh?


That seems to be the case. They will often drift off in to endless speculation or switch to a different incident altogether, if they are shown facts that demolish their original complaint.

This has happened repeatedly here and you would think that they would wisen up the to media and kook websites' tricks.

----------

Micketto (04-16-2014)

----------


## wist43

> Can you give us some examples of this training? How did you learn about this?


Yeah... happens everyday in Amerika - and worse to be sure. It's called a police state.




Training in action  :Wink:

----------


## wist43

I looked at the video from the cops recorder...

I would never have associated that woman with the truck that was awkwardly parked.

It is unreasonable to make that connection - from there, the cop has no business bothering the woman. End of story - except of course in our nazi-like "papers-identification" society... cops are trained to be thugs - and have no regard for the citizenry.

I used to be a "law and order" guy, but no more.

The cop never should have bothered the woman - if I were the police chief, I'd fire him straight away and be done with it.

To you "cops can do no wrong" guys... when society collapses and we are going thru that period of chaos on our way to martial law and a police state - will you guys be looking to the cops as someone you can turn to and trust?? Of course not... they'll bash your head in for even daring to speak to them.

----------

Invayne (04-16-2014)

----------


## Rudy2D

> Police have no authority over you unless you are acting "against the peace and dignity of the state."





> I'm sorry, but THAT's how I want cops to act towards me.


Well then go and act "against the peace and dignity of the state" in full view of the police.  Whatever floats your boat.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Police have no authority over you unless you are acting "against the peace and dignity of the state."





> ... like illegally parking a truck on the wrong side of a road, illegally walking on the wrong side of the road and running across private lawns like an escaping mental patient.


You left out "spitting on the sidewalk."

----------

wist43 (04-16-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> You left out "spitting on the sidewalk."


I was only listing the things we saw her doon the video.

Things that cause the police to have authority over you.... as opposed to your claim.

----------


## Maximatic

It is _not_ okay to chase a woman down and tackle her, chain her hands and put her in a cage, all because of the side of the road you saw her on, some suspicion in your mind of an unknown crime, the fact that she is running from you, or any combination of those things.

If the system of governance you support entails such insanity, then the system of governance you support is completely insane.

----------


## Micketto

> That seems to be the case. They will often drift off in to endless speculation or switch to a different incident altogether, if they are shown facts that demolish their original complaint


Lol.. it's unending too.
Like this one:




> _I would never have associated that woman with the truck that was awkwardly parked.
> It is unreasonable to make that connection - from there, the cop has no business bothering the woman. End of story_


The chief already explained the cop made the connection.  So much for unreasonable.
Of course, people just say this sht to support their anger... there is no truth to it.  
Anyone would have made that connection... at that moment... in that neighborhood... with the trouble it's having.





> This has happened repeatedly here and you would think that they would wisen up the to media and kook websites' tricks.


They eat it up.  But the thing is, it's not just the kooky web sites... it's many of these posters themselves.
They live to find reasons to hate.... even if it means fabricating a reality to fulfill their circle-jerk mentality.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-16-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> It is _not_ okay to chase a woman down and tackle her, chain her hands and put her in a cage, all because of the side of the road you saw her on.


Then it's a good thing no one did that.

There is a video posted on page one... in case you ever decide to stop rambling about _your_ version of events, and actually watch it.

----------


## Maximatic

> Then it's a good thing no one did that.
> 
> There is a video posted on page one... in case you ever decide to stop rambling about _your_ version of events, and actually watch it.


I saw the video. He chased her down, tackled her, chained her hands, and, I assume, put her in a cage after that.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Yeah... happens everyday in Amerika - and worse to be sure. It's called a police state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training in action



So, you really can't back up your claims with actual proof. Telling.......

----------


## Maximatic

> Then it's a good thing no one did that.
> 
> There is a video posted on page one... in case you ever decide to stop rambling about _your_ version of events, and actually watch it.


You replaced the comma with period at the end of the clause you quoted out of my post. That changes the meaning of what I said.

Change it back.

----------


## wist43

> I was only listing the things we saw her doon the video.
> 
> Things that cause the police to have authority over you.... as opposed to your claim.


That's the whole point - we live in a police state in which there are laws against everything - literally EVERYTHING!!

This woman is out for a morning walk, in a quiet neighborhood, minding her own business - and ends up getting thwacked by a thug and thrown in jail.

So in relation to that story - do we now say, "only in Amerika"??

This is the kind of society you want to live in??

----------

Invayne (04-16-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> That's the whole point - we live in a police state in which there are laws against everything - literally EVERYTHING!!


"We" ?

I don't live anywhere like that.






> This woman is out for a morning walk, in a quiet neighborhood, minding her own business - and ends up getting thwacked by a thug and thrown in jail.


You say "thwacked"... others say "tackled"...  why on Earth is everyone so intent on ignoring the video of him grabbing her arm and her falling because she tried to continue running ?

I don't know if it was morning, but I do know it wasn't a quiet neighborhood. Have you ignored all the articles about how bad the crime there has been?
The very reason that cop is assigned to that specific neighborhood?
The reason the police get dozens of calls every week?

If that's a quiet neighborhood to you, I'd hate to see a troubled one.






> This is the kind of society you want to live in??


I don't.

Seems I live in a society where people sit online whining about everything the authority does.

Some life you people lead.....

----------


## fyrenza

I'd like to live in a society where respect is a 2-way street,
and until the cop does something untoward,
he's a friend and neighbor,
that I have no problem talking to.

If he was concerned about that pick-up,
the whole thing would have been over
as soon as she said it wasn't hers,
and she didn't know anything about it.

If she thought he wasn't a cop,
or thought he was acting strangely,
why didn't she IMMEDIATELY call 9-1-1?

----------


## Roadmaster

> I'd like to live in a society where respect is a 2-way street,
> and until the cop does something untoward,
> he's a friend and neighbor,
> that I have no problem talking to.
> 
> If he was concerned about that pick-up,
> the whole thing would have been over
> as soon as she said it wasn't hers,
> and she didn't know anything about it.
> ...


Now I could understand if he thought she was connected to the pick up or may know something and that's why he tried to stop her. They didn't say anything about that at first. All he claimed she was walking on the wrong side of the road.

----------


## fyrenza

> Now I could understand if he thought she was connected to the pick up or may know something and that's why he tried to stop her. They didn't say anything about that at first. All he claimed she was walking on the wrong side of the road.


I know!!!  All we had to go on was that News blurb,
but when you can see and hear exactly what happened,

he wasn't doing anything "wrong,"
and was trying to help her, if it was broken-down/out of fuel.

(i was pretty sure you hadn't seen the dash-cam, either  :Wink:  )

----------

Roadmaster (04-16-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> (i was pretty sure you hadn't seen the dash-cam, either


 No do you know which #

----------


## fyrenza

Just a sec, because the one that was orginally posted took FOREVER to load, and was real choppy, so I went to u2b ~

brb!

----------

Roadmaster (04-16-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

I just wonder what happened in those 78 other calls that made her scared of the police. Did she see something that upset her in that neighborhood on one of the calls that made her think her life could be in danger.

----------


## wist43

> "We" ?
> 
> I don't live anywhere like that.


You're an Amerikan aren't you?? So yes, you do live somewhere like that... 
 @Old Navy started a thread on this little gem...

http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...l=1#post280128

Paying tolls with cash is suspicious behavior??

In police states, there are laws against everything - and the state typically enlists the help of the citizenry in surveilling their fellow citizens.

You don't seem to understand too much about how authoritarian societies actually work, do you?? You should though, b/c your society is well on its way  :Wink:

----------

Old Navy (04-16-2014)

----------


## Maximatic

> I know!!!  All we had to go on was that News blurb,
> but when you can see and hear exactly what happened,
> 
> he wasn't doing anything "wrong,"
> and was trying to help her, if it was broken-down/out of fuel.
> 
> (i was pretty sure you hadn't seen the dash-cam, either  )


He didn't do anything wrong according to the letter of the law if the law does forbid anyone from walking on the right side of the road. He did chase her down, tackle and handcuff her. That's not how you help someone.

----------


## Dan40

> Thank God this cop was in the area and put a stop to this dangerous criminal. The world is a safer place today.
> 
> http://thefreethoughtproject.com/sic...ong-side-road/


Thank you for the link to an overly biased site that has no interest in truth or the entire story.

But they do love sensationalism.

----------


## Micketto

> Thank you for the link to an overly biased site that has no interest in truth or the entire story.


(Which goes hand-in-hand with many of the posters who are whining about the cop)

----------


## michaelr

> He didn't do anything wrong according to the letter of the law if the law does forbid anyone from walking on the right side of the road. He did chase her down, tackle and handcuff her. That's not how you help someone.


No the capitol police get to tell you what side of the road you get to walk down on residential streets. It's the New Merika, and if you don't lick their boots they get to stomp your head in. That's what the ninny boot lickers want, that's what their families will get!

----------

Invayne (04-17-2014)

----------


## wist43

*Okay, for you Gestapo types... I broke the law tonight - and could have been ticketed. Probably should have been arrested!!!
*
Here's the scenario...

We have laws here that say you have to brush the snow off your car, and your license plate and lights have to be clear of snow and debris.

Tonight, we are in the middle of one hell of a blizzard. I just ran to the store for essential supplies - ice cream, a chocolate bunny, bread, and eggs  :Smile: 

When I got in my car to go, I gave it a quick brush off - with the emphasis on quick, b/c the wind is howling out there 30-40 mph, snow is driving sideways - it's really nasty out. I gave the license plate a quick brush - same with the lights. It was slow going to the store with visability low and icey road conditions. 

I got hung up at a couple of lights - which was long enough for snow to block my license plate, and cover my taillights again - BLAMO!!! I am a thought crime away from being Al Capone!!!

I came out from the store and gave them another quick brush off... jumped in the car and came home. By the time I was home, the license plate and taillights were covered again!!!! OMG - REPEAT OFFENDER!!!! LOOK OUT TED BUNDY!!!

*By the letter of the law - I'm guilty of hianeious crimes, am I not??* Should I have turned myself into police?? If there is a traffic cam that caught my crimes on tape - should I be arrested when the tapes are reviewed 1) for the initial crimes and 2) for fleeing the scene of a crime??

I am guilty of all these things am I not??

----------

Invayne (04-17-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> *Okay, for you Gestapo types... I broke the law tonight - and could have been ticketed. Probably should have been arrested!!!
> *
> Here's the scenario...
> 
> We have laws here that say you have to brush the snow off your car, and your license plate and lights have to be clear of snow and debris.
> 
> Tonight, we are in the middle of one hell of a blizzard. I just ran to the store for essential supplies - ice cream, a chocolate bunny, bread, and eggs 
> 
> When I got in my car to go, I gave it a quick brush off - with the emphasis on quick, b/c the wind is howling out there 30-40 mph, snow is driving sideways - it's really nasty out. I gave the license plate a quick brush - same with the lights. It was slow going to the store with visability low and icey road conditions. 
> ...


Where are you, Antarctica? LMAO! I think you should just be taken out and shot. Criminal...

----------


## fyrenza

Something most folks don't know about Texas driving :

We use the shoulders of our roads to "pull off," 
allowing faster vehicles to pass,
especially on a double yellow / no passing stretch of road,

making it HORRIBLY dangerous to walk With the flow of traffic.

The only time a person does that is to "hitchhike,"
either to get help, or get somewhere,
and whenever I see someone doing it,
I stop for them,
and talk to them, asking questions.

I DO agree that making some of these "helpful"/protective tips into actual laws is ridiculous,
because just as @wist43 pointed out,
there are ALWAYS going to be exceptions to the helpfulness/protection provided by following them,
to the letter,

but we ALL use CYA tactics in our jobs,

and to suppose that the police WON'T is just ludicrous, imho,
all things considered.

----------



----------


## DonGlock26

> I just wonder what happened in those 78 other calls that made her scared of the police. Did she see something that upset her in that neighborhood on one of the calls that made her think her life could be in danger.


Yeah, she was really jogging for her life there. Hahahahah!!!!!!

----------


## DonGlock26

> I got hung up at a couple of lights - which was long enough for snow to block my license plate, and cover my taillights again - BLAMO!!!


In 40mph winds? Hahahaha!!!!!!

I'm still waiting for some sources for the police training that you were telling us all about.

----------


## Maximatic

What the cop did is allowable according to the law and the rules of his department. That doesn't make it okay. Imagine if I had done the exact same thing. Everyone would be saying that what I did was so out of line as to be completely insane, and everyone would be right. When one party can get away with behavior we all know to be unacceptable, that party has too much power. In this case it's easy to sympathize with the cop because she was acting weird and was dishonest about it. But the idea that everyone must always submit to police is just as dangerous as the idea that anything a cop does is okay as long as it is legal. Just because you don't see that situation being abused all of the time doesn't mean it will not be abused. In cities where cops are known to be ruthless and corrupt the cops play by the exact same set of rules that this cop plays by. The belief that cops have rights that no other person has is all it takes. This is a problem inherent in this system of governance, which is why the logical outworking of what you have is a police state.

Even given the situation as it is, though, what he did should not be excused by his department. Forcing compliance in every situation is not necessary to maintaining credibility. He didn't begin to engage her because of the side of the road she was on, that was an ad hoc justification that he invoked while he was handcuffing her. He began to question her on a hunch that some crime may have been committed, not any particular crime he knew about, just some crime, perhaps. He gave chase for no other reason than that she ran, jogged, whatever. He didn't need to do that. His Chief should just tell the woman: "Look, were not gonna fire him because he didn't technically do anything wrong. I've told him to try and use better judgement in the future, and that he doesn't need to pursue everyone who arouses his suspicion, which is what you did when you started running. Have a nice day."

----------


## fyrenza

Then why would we have cops,

if they aren't allowed to do what we'd be allowed to do,

question someone about some weird circumstances we find them in?

If she was afraid of being mugged, murdered or molested,
why wouldn't she have walked on the side of the road that the houses were on?
Some Texas Chainsaw Massacre dude could have popped out of the woods, eh?

WE give the police SOME sort of authority to be able to at least talk to us,
and ask us pertinent questions about any given situation;

if we don't, it truly DOES become "us against them,"

even though we PAY them to be suspicious and mindful of unusual circumstances.

To me, from a business standpoint,

the LAST folks I want to get cross-wise with are my employees,
and it's in everyone's Best Interest to provide all of the help that I can to them,
for them to be able to do the jobs I hired them to do.

I guess I'm just really unsure of what y'all think that job _IS_.

*I* want them to protect me, if possible, 
and help me, when necessary,
you know?

----------


## Maximatic

> Then why would we have cops,
> 
> if they aren't allowed to do what we'd be allowed to do,
> 
> question someone about some weird circumstances we find them in?
> 
> If she was afraid of being mugged, murdered or molested,
> why wouldn't she have walked on the side of the road that the houses were on?
> Some Texas Chainsaw Massacre dude could have popped out of the woods, eh?
> ...


The first paragraph of post 241 addresses the situation from my standpoint, as a voluntarist, on which there is no good solution under the system we have. The answer, on that view, is to replace the entire system. The second paragraph addresses the same situation on the assumption that system which exists is the only one there is to work with. It prepossesses the current situation, where cops do have rights that others don't have, and does not suggest changing that.

----------


## Roadmaster

The fact is unless you are suspected of a crime and we don't know how long that truck had been there, that could be just another excuse she doesn't have to talk to police or give them anything personal or prove she lives there. He could have ran the license and found out who owned the truck. If I went to the mailbox and a cop drove up and asked me if I lived here and then asked me for ID without telling me why or if I was suspected of a crime I don't have to comply. He can't take away my rights.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The fact is unless you are suspected of a crime and we don't know how long that truck had been there, that could be just another excuse she doesn't have to talk to police or give them anything personal or prove she lives there. He could have ran the license and found out who owned the truck. If I went to the mailbox and a cop drove up and asked me if I lived here and then asked me for ID without telling me why or if I was suspected of a crime I don't have to comply. He can't take away my rights.


She was committing a violation of the law. You know that. 

The officer didn't know how long the truck was there either. 

Could he have ran the plate after stopping her and ran her information as well to check for outstanding warrants?

What if the truck came back as stolen in a homicide and one of the suspects was a white female? Do you think the public would be well served, if she had went between the houses and escaped?

True, but you aren't already breaking the law as was the case here.

----------


## Maximatic

> She was committing a violation of the law. You know that. 
> 
> The officer didn't know how long the truck was there either. 
> 
> Could he have ran the plate after stopping her and ran her information as well to check for outstanding warrants?
> 
> What if the truck came back as stolen in a homicide and one of the suspects was a white female? Do you think the public would be well served, if she had went between the houses and escaped?
> 
> True, but you aren't already breaking the law as was the case here.


Any of that is possible. Him not knowing any of it and not having reason to suspect any of it is precisely why he should *not* stop her for those reasons.

Force used in any situation should not exceed what is appropriate in response to the offense committed. Otherwise, the cop is defying the eighth amendment and common sense.

What you're saying here is the same thing the Chief, or whoever the guy talking ion the video is, and what cops say all the time, insinuating that the cop's ignorance amounts to a reason to take action or to escalate a situation. But it's exactly the other way around. Ignorance is not a reason to act, it's a reason to *not act*.

----------

BleedingHeadKen (04-18-2014)

----------


## Maximatic

> The fact is unless you are suspected of a crime and we don't know how long that truck had been there, that could be just another excuse she doesn't have to talk to police or give them anything personal or prove she lives there. He could have ran the license and found out who owned the truck. If I went to the mailbox and a cop drove up and asked me if I lived here and then asked me for ID without telling me why or if I was suspected of a crime I don't have to comply. He can't take away my rights.


She was suspected of walking on the wrong side of the road.

This is why the casual attitude people have toward making laws is so disturbing. Any law they make will be enforced with all the power cops can bring to bear on enforcing it, which ultimately includes deadly force. 

Before the foolish drunkards at city counsel meetings, or in congress, start pushing for something, they need to ask themselves: 

Is this so important that we are willing to kill someone who refuses to acknowledge and comply with it?

----------

Invayne (04-18-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> She was suspected of walking on the wrong side of the road.


 That law is there for busy highways. The road she was walking on shouldn't apply and just look at the traffic, him and one truck that pulled into a driveway. He will never convince me he was looking out for her safety and she isn't a child. The initial report didn't say anything about a truck on the side of the road. She should have not ran but stood her ground. Not saying he wouldn't have tried to abuse her rights. She could have had the ticket thrown out of court.

----------


## fyrenza

Okay, well, I don't understand how police are supposed to investigate ... _anything_ 
if they can't depend upon us to cooperate,

and have some method to FORCE us to do that.

That Lois Lerner person, and her contempt of congress is something I consider High Crime,
and I think there ought to be a way to force her to testify,
such as TREATING her as if she's guilty until she tells us what happened,

and I suppose I expect the same from cops ~

they don't know, and if they're polite in asking,
I feel like I OWE it to them to cooperate,
especially if *I* have no idea what The Deal is.
Until they pull an attitude with me,
they're just folks trying to do their jobs, you know?

<sigh>  I may very well be too far out of the loop about all of this...

----------


## DonGlock26

> Any of that is possible. Him not knowing any of it and not having reason to suspect any of it is precisely why he should *not* stop her for those reasons.
> 
> Force used in any situation should not exceed what is appropriate in response to the offense committed. Otherwise, the cop is defying the eighth amendment and common sense.
> 
> What you're saying here is the same thing the Chief, or whoever the guy talking ion the video is, and what cops say all the time, insinuating that the cop's ignorance amounts to a reason to take action or to escalate a situation. But it's exactly the other way around. Ignorance is not a reason to act, it's a reason to *not act*.


But, he did have reason to be suspicious and she was already breaking the law. 

The use of force is judged to be reasonable based on the level of suspect RESISTANCE and not solely on the offense. For example, a person who violently resists an arrest for a minor crime may have to be shot, while shooting a mass murderer who is meekly turning himself in would not be justified.

----------


## Victory

No detention.  No reason for detention.  Sounds like she should have been totally free to jog, walk, saunter, skip, or translate away from the guy.  Cops like that seriously need to have their ass sued off.

----------

Invayne (04-21-2014)

----------


## Victory

> I know it's "cool" to bash cops even when people don't know the facts (as we see in this thread), but you should really be careful where you get your news.



So. . .why again did he run her down and cuff her?  What exactly did that accomplish?

Didn't the COP make the $64,000 screw up by assuming the parked truck was her's?  And what does that have to do with anything?  Can I just walk around my neighborhood without some rogue cop getting all "One Adam 12" on me?  Is that too much to ask in America?

----------


## Victory

> She was breaking a minor law. Police officers don't make laws. Elected representatives do.


So. . .she gets cuffed basically for J-walking?  Look, if that's what is required then I'm all in favor of abolishing J-walking and "walking on the right side of the street" laws.

Shit.  As long as we're abolishing laws, I got a truck load.

Perhaps we should rethink the whole "police role in society" thing.

----------

Invayne (04-21-2014)

----------


## Victory

> Did anyone notice that this cop was DRIVING on the wrong side of the road??


Oh but that's different!  A cop is allowed to commit every crime known to Man in hot pursuit of a J-walker.  JAY-sus!  This guy is Barney Fife on roids!

----------

Invayne (04-21-2014)

----------

